# Glazunov - 5 Novelettes for String Quartet op.15 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

For a time, Glazunov was a member of the "Belyayev Circle", a bunch of composers and friends of the wealthy patron and publisher Mitrofan Belyayev who supported emerging composers and musicians and frequently held at his large country estate. It was for one of these get-togerhers in 1886 that the young Glazunov composed his 5 Novelettes, Op. 16 for string quartet. The term novelette was coined by Schumann to describe a set of romantic character pieces. The 21 year old Glazunov's Novelettes comprise of a suite of independent pieces that evoke folk music from Spain, the Orient, music of Hungary, the Waltz, and music in a retrospective older style. The pieces themselves are lovely, full of wonderful melodies, daring instrumental passages and are titled to describe their contents. The music of Dvořák is keenly felt (probably why I like them so much) with many having a pronounced Slavic flavour.

Don't be fooled into thinking these are mere throwaway pieces, though. "Alla Spanuola" starts as a lively serenade with romantic leanings, the folk-inspired "Orientale" goes from a lively dance to a haunting, exotic lament and the "Interlude in an Ancient Mode" is based on a Russian hymn with a little fugue enclosed in it. My personal favourite, the 'Valse', is a delicious suite of micro-movements and "Alla Hungarian" has a passionate Gypsy-inspired rhapsody at its core and then a fine coda. These were new discoveries for me and I've fallen head over heels for their rustic charms. These rich and varied pieces need to be heard and enjoyed. Try them!

Again I won't be recommending the Lyric quartet because of the hyper-reverberant recording (they play well - such a shame) or the Hungarian Quartet's horrible 1952 recording (complete with ropey intonation).

Recommended

Saint John - very enjoyable in quicker movements but not always as tight in ensemble during slower sections. Well-recorded sound.
Casalquartett - technically immaculate, beautiful, lyrical accounts that would benefit from a little more strength and vivacity. Taken from their 'Russian Treasures' release.

*Better

Fine Arts (SWR & Naxos) *- two almost identical performances recorded months apart in 2005. Almost identical in style but the SWR account is heavier on vibrato which is wonderful in the Valse. The biggest quibble with both is the last All'Ugherese movement which is played far too slowly in both recordings. Otherwise these are very fine recordings in great sound (especially the slightly fuller, warmer Naxos - which I prefer because of this).
*Utrecht* - judicious use of vibrato, superb pizzicati and technically sumptuous intonation mark out this as a fine recording (listen to the skill and precision of those double-stops). A little more character would have carried this to the top of the pile with the others but this is still excellent music-making.
*Shostakovich* - originally spread over a few discs, the Shosties are in fine form and these are expressed with their customary warmth, especially in their heart-warming waltz and the sparkling, effervescent, rustic Hungarian finale.

*Heavily recommended

Hollywood (1956)* - one of the HSQ's best recordings (in very clear and robust mono) this is a total delight from start to finish. No-one gets near their wonderful realisation of the first movement which is played with both tensile strength and ideal subtlety, plus very little vibrato. Such intelligent phrasing on these superb renditions.

*St Petersburg *- in truth the Hollywood quartet are possibly clear front-runners in the playing stakes, here, but if you demand an alternative quality stereo experience then this is your recording. The Russian quartet play with a little more vibrato (but not too much) and are stunning in the Oriental and especially the Valse movements. From a fine disc of Glazunov music.

*Vertavo* - from their 'Les Vendredis' disc, the Novelettes steal the show. A very different sound to the St Petersburg and Hollywood, the Vertavo play with a slightly gentler, more rustic tone, and use of vibrato is minimal. They are truly at home in this repertoire and Simax give them beautiful sound. The Valse has never sounded this good.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for pointing out this delightful composition. I am currently listening to the St. Petersburg recording and I love it. Glazunov is one of my favorite composers and I do think is greatly underappreciated. I do tend to favor orchestral music over chamber music and therefore have mostly listened to his symphonies, concerto and other orchestral compositions, but these are delightful compositions that need greater exposure.


----------

